# Smallest slingshot to puncture a can contest



## go-to-slinger (Jun 26, 2014)

I had this idea to host a competition to find the smallest shooter to puncture totally through a pop can. If this idea was already taken then I ask to do it again. So as I said, puncture through a pop can, both sides, it can be filled if you want. When/If you submit an entry, please include the length and width of slingshot, and the can that you shot. Please be honest ( don't just poke a hole in the can...etc) Another rule is that it has to be a slingshot, I don't care what kind,you just have to build it. So don't just hold onto some bands and submit. The smallest qualified slingshot wins. If there is a tie in size then we will have a vote on which on looks better.

The prize Is a hand forged slant chisel that I made from 1095 steel, it comes with a sheath and is very sharp.









My entry is 1 1/2 inches long and 1 inch wide


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Would a lanyard count toward the length? Also, what distance?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I always down for a competition but I think you need to sort out a few more rules.

Distance
Ammo size
Since you have eliminated frameless shooting can I assume you mean fork style shooters?
How will you measure the shooter? Length + width + thickness, or maybe weight?
I submit that in the case of a tie that a can must be shot from a further distance.


----------



## go-to-slinger (Jun 26, 2014)

flipgun said:


> Would a lanyard count toward the length? Also, what distance?





you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I always down for a competition but I think you need to sort out a few more rules.
> 
> Distance
> Ammo size
> ...


I think that the lanyard shouldn't count, and there is no set ammo size because people will use different bands that requires different ammo. Also no set distance unless tied then you will shoot from 15 ft then 25 ft then 35 ft etc...( thanks you'llshootyereyeout for the good submission) so scratch the voting idea on looks. For the slingshot the bands have to be on something (forks, ring, or anything else). And the bands do not count in measuring. The shooter will be measured in mm. So it will be length (mm) + width (mm) + thickness (mm) and the smallest wins. Thank both of you for making this competition more fair and a lot clearer.

I have to change my submission measurements are now - L = 40 mm W = 20 mm Thickness = 2 mm

Again thanks guys


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd like to pitch an entry in here if this is still open....I'll build something up.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

very cool idea and thanks for the price! I hope I will find some time to try this out.

Btw. If I was sneaky, I would just make a really tiny steel SS ,and use that as the ammo... which would still qualify as "the smallest slingshot to pouncture a can"


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well in my openion~there should be a start date & finish date for this contest..How many days 7?...Just to make it fair to every one

Thinking some SSF Members may need a couple days to build a shooter...Example Contest will start on Sept 20th end Sept 27th

~AKAOldmkiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> well in my openion~there should be a start date & finish date for this contest..How many days 7?...Just to make it fair to every one
> 
> Thinking some SSF Members may need a couple days to build a shooter...Example Contest will start on Sept 20th end Sept 27th
> 
> ~AKAOldmkiser


He's gone . Last time on May 8 . No contest .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I feel like someone could just shoot frameless anyway and make it happen .. no?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe if you had little-bitty hands? :imslow: .


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

flipgun said:


> Maybe if you had little-bitty hands? :imslow: .


You guys crack me up...


----------

